# DBA vs. Trademark



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

I want to name my business, say, Cool Shirts _Clothing Company_. However, I filed a DBA only as Cool Shirts, without the words _Clothing Company. _I am a Sole Proprietorship, not a corporation. So my questions are:
Can I use the word _Company_ even though I am a Sole Proprietorship?
Do I need to add the words _Clothing Company_ to the DBA I filed and go through the entire process of filing, publishing, etc. all over again?
Thank you for any help!


----------

